# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS  Project Update #26: New Standard in 3D Printer Control Software

## Eddie

*Project Update #26: New Standard in 3D Printer Control Software*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

This update will take a break from the hardware and be focused on the control software. 


We are excited to announce that Boots Industries has partnered with PrintToPeer (PTP) to bring true cloud based 3D printer control to the BI V2.5 and upcoming series of 3D printers. Along with our partnership with Repetier Host, this gives everyone two very high standards of control that are fully supported. 
*The technology that PTP brings to the table is ground-breaking for several reasons:* 

It allows you to control your printer wirelessly from any device with a web browser.Printer, slicing and filament profiles are pre-configured in the cloud (always at your fingertip!).Your STL files are repaired and sliced in the cloud on ultra-fast and optimized servers.Our team can push the latest firmware updates to your machines seamlessly during downtime.PTP will integrate with existing apps to allow for 1 click prints (i.e. Sketchup, Thingiverse, etc).PTP will support camera feeds to allow remote monitoring of your prints.
Right now PTP’s technology is based on a Raspberry Pi that connects to your existing 3D printer control board directly to the USB port. Although the original BI V2.0 project did not include the Raspberry Pi, I highly recommend this technology to all of our backers.
If you are interested by the cloud based control for your BI V2.5, I would highly recommend that you support their successful campaign on Indiegogo: 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/p...ter-on-the-web
For 100$ you get a Raspberry Pi and a discounted lifetime license to PrintToPeer. Above all, you also support the development of something that is going to simplify 3D printing tremendously and make it more accessible to thousands. 
I personally would really love to see them reach their stretch goal and see a Sketchup + Thingiverse integration. The BI V2.0 was completely designed in Sketchup, so there is definitely a use for these tools! 
PTP's Simple and Powerful InterfaceIn the future, Boots Industries and PrintToPeer will work together on developing a new and integrated 3D printer control standard that will bring everything to a single board. 
Next updates will focus heavily on the hardware and the final assembly of the long awaited BI V2.5  :Wink:  
Let us know your thoughts!

----------

